# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  linux, cfare parametrash duhet te kete minimumi nje kompjuter, Eshte i mbrojtur ndaj.

## florieconomy

Pershendetje !

Cfare parametrash duhet te kete nje kompjuter qe te ece MIRE linuxi.

A eshte sistem i mire ndaj mosinfektimit te viruseve ???

----------


## freeopen

> florieconomy;
> 
> Cfare parametrash duhet te kete nje kompjuter qe te ece MIRE linuxi.


me disa ''distro'' linux mjaftojne dhe parametrat me banale.




> A eshte sistem i mire ndaj mosinfektimit te viruseve ???


Shkurt dhe sakte *PO
*

----------


## xubuntu

persa i perket parametrave, varet per ca e perdor kopjuterin
kurse per viruseve, ato nuk eksistojne, por linux nuk eshte imun nga trojan te cilet sfrytezojne "innteligjencen" e personave per te infektuar nje kompjuter

----------


## BB_ose_bb

E thënë ndryshe, nëse makina jote hap dhe përdor një Vindoze, një GNU/Linux do ta hapë se s'bën. Për të njëjtin funksionim a punë a proces, një GNU/Linux ka nevojë për më pak burime (kujtesë, fuqi përpunimi të procesorit) se sa Vindoze.

----------

